

How a fake CIA operative engineered failed bank heists and their cover-up - achalkley
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/20/4246052/how-fake-cia-operative-engineered-failed-bank-heists-and-cover-up

======
MaysonL
Blogspam.

Real story: [http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-04-18/in-
virginias...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-04-18/in-virginias-
fairfax-county-robbing-banks-for-the-cia)

